# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  FK Exclusive - 'Janapriya Nayakan' Dileep talks to ForumKeralam

## Day Dreamer

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KikThvCEXiE"][/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZqLFEz6PGM[/ame]

----------


## MALABARI

superrr work  :salut: 


ithinte pinnil pravarthicha ellavarkkum ente  :salut:

----------


## Samachayan

Thanx DD... Ripped

----------


## MalluSingh

*Adipoli  Adipoli  Adipoli  Adipoli * 

*Veettil Poyi kelkkam... Thankss Daa!!!*

----------


## John Raj

thanks dd repped.............

----------


## E Y E M A X

Great effort DD...kettittu abhiprayam parayaam..Repped..

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

*Super Work DD....*

----------


## Mattoose

ponnanaa ...kallakki....!

----------


## Laleattan

entertainment newsil epo dileep

----------


## MALABARI

njaanium prtvirajum thammil aanayum aadum thammilulla vithyasam undennu prayunnu dileep..ithil aadu ennu udheshicahthu prtvirajine aanooo

----------


## Lakkooran

> pinne annante muscles kandal arinjoode?? ithenthu chodyam. aalukale *ban cheyyan mathram ariyavunna lakkuannan*.


 :Neutral:  :Neutral:  :Neutral:  :Neutral:

----------


## Lakkooran

500 ayo avo.....

----------


## appoos

thanks..............

----------


## Shathrughnan

thanks.......

----------


## Saaradhi

thanks.............. dileep enthaa bhayankara vishaadhan aayi samsaariche.. like he didnt like for the interview................ why??????????????????

padam koluthiya sthithiku ipo happy aayi kaanum.................

----------


## Saathan

> thanks.............. dileep enthaa bhayankara vishaadhan aayi samsaariche.. like he didnt like for the interview................ why??????????????????
> 
> padam koluthiya sthithiku ipo happy aayi kaanum.................





> *Welcome All.
> 
> Interview chodichappol pulli valare busy aanu ennanu paranjathu. Karyasthan releaseinu munne venam ennathinal busy schedule inullil eduthathanu. Pulli travel cheyyukayayirunnu.
> Athum oru divasathe valare thirakku pidicha shoot kazhinju. Athukondanu answers kelkkumpol interested allathapole kelkkunathu.
> 
> But pulli valare cooperative ayirunnu. Valare nalla perumaatam, samsaram. Budhimuttu anenna karyam okke valare maanyamayi aanu paranjathu. Ennittum 10-15 mints thannu.
> 
> Pittennu ravile vilichu innale paranjathil enthenkilum edit cheyyanam enkil cheyyam, njan vivadamgalkku onnum illa ennu paranju. 
> 
> ...


.............

----------


## veecee

ividuthe interviews okke chilarude urakkam keduthi tudangi  :Laugh:

----------


## Saathan

> ividuthe interviews okke chilarude urakkam keduthi tudangi


athe athe athe ohh athe  :Thnx4theri:

----------


## veecee

> athe athe athe ohh athe


valare adhikam santhosham  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Merit

> ividuthe interviews okke chilarude urakkam keduthi tudangi


Kaavyayude urakkam poya?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Rayamanikyam

THnx DD.............

----------


## Rambo

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## kiran

thanks DD........................

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

*Adipoli day Dreamerrrrrr*

----------


## Thakara

:farao:  :farao:

----------


## semiAnn

arravum aa AADU ? kandethandiyrikkunnu, oru PERUMAL anweshanm ithinum venam?

----------


## Rahul07

thankz.............

----------


## OASIS

[QUOTE=National Star;2697976]super interview...
T20ye patti dileep paranja kaaryangal 100%correct aanu
prithvi raajum dileepum thammil oru comparisonum aavysamila  ennu dileep thanne paranjirikkunnu.. ithokke ividathe dileep fans kelkunnudo aavo... kettalum kettila ennu nadicho ennalalle ningalkku prithvi threadukalil vannu choriyaan pattu..

Thanks lakooran, DD and all behind this...





helloooo....pritvirajumaay dileepettane compare cheyyan Dileep fansinu alpam polum thalparyam illa ketto....comparing paripaadi orkutil thudangiyathum vazhakkinu aarambham kurichathum chila pritvi fans thanne aanu...sahi kettappol dileep fans thirichu koduthu thudangi ennu mathram..............................

----------


## shahaz

thaks for sharing

----------


## hai123

thnku......

----------


## drishyan

thnx.................

----------


## rajettan

sorry ivide speaker illa.vitil poi kelkam.anyway thanx for this xclusive interview.

----------


## Kuttichathan

good one...

----------


## Reporter

thanksss............

----------


## Harikripa

nice wrk dear...

----------


## Grand Master

Super . . . . . .

----------


## KulFy

good share

----------


## G U N D A

Enganaa kelkuva ?? :Hang:

----------


## ishtikavasu

Keep posting new, exclusive

----------


## arvinkwt

thanks dear

----------

